# Glycerine instead of water?



## SleepingDragonfly (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey folks 

I've just been on YT and found this girl making liquid glycerin soap. She uses the glycerin instead of water. I've never seen this before and she dosent explain what to do with the mixture at the end. Has anyone seen this or done this before? I did a google search but just got back M&P results.

Here is the video: http://youtu.be/o6brP--yQpU

 ...... can you do this for cp soap as well I wonder ..... hmmm .... :?


----------



## Genny (Mar 22, 2012)

I saw recipes for a liquid soap being discussed on another forum recently.  


http://www.thedishforum.com/forum/index ... in++liquid

I didn't follow it too closely because I wasn't very interested LOL


I don't think you could do it for cp, I'd think it would make it too sticky.


----------



## Fragola (Mar 22, 2012)

There was a discussion on this forum, if you can find it.

Vaguely I remember is dissolving the lye into glycerine (same quantity as water), blending and boiling in the crockpot.


----------



## lsg (Mar 22, 2012)

SleepingDragonfly said:
			
		

> Hey folks
> 
> I've just been on YT and found this girl making liquid glycerin soap. She uses the glycerin instead of water. I've never seen this before and she dosent explain what to do with the mixture at the end. Has anyone seen this or done this before? I did a google search but just got back M&P results.
> 
> ...


 I superfatted at 6%, but I should have used more glycerine as my soap was really thick.  I cooked my mixture for several hours on low and then let it set for a couple of days before it tested neutral.  Remelt the soap gel, add boiling distilled water and stir until totally combined.  When it has cooled to the proper temperature add preservative.  I scent the soap as I use it.  Here is a more complete explanation.  Scroll down to read the 8th and 10th posts.

http://forums.debbiemay.com/index.php?/ ... body-wash/


----------



## fiddletree (Mar 22, 2012)

making LS with glycerin is pretty much the best thing ever because it means you can make it in less than an hour, instead of all day.  

You heat up the glycerin, add the KOH, and then proceed with adding to oils, stick blending, etc.  It speeds up the process.... I don't know why, but it does.  Diluting works a little bit different than with normal LS, you add less water to dilute with glycerin LS to get the same consistency.


----------



## carolyntn (Mar 23, 2012)

Making liquid soap involves a different type of lye - potassium hydroxide (KOH) whereas bar soap uses sodium hydroxide (NaOH).  I use both the traditional and glycerin method of liquid soapmaking (again using KOH).  The glycerin method traces faster and seems to be milder on my skin.  Are  you interested in making liquid soap?


----------



## elastigirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Just made my first batch with glycerin instead of water excited to see how it turns out.. it's still cooking as I write this so will update when I know more !


----------



## SleepingDragonfly (Mar 24, 2012)

Ooooh lots of info to get my head around 

yes I am thinking of making a liquid soap. I was tryna work out how to make my own bubble bath. I do love bath bombs/bubble bars but I wanted BUBBLES without any sls or slsa 

Looks like I need to order some more things before I try this, so it will have to wait a while 

thanx for all the input


----------



## lsg (Mar 24, 2012)

If you have hard water, even this glycerin recipe won't give you loads of bubbles.  I thinned mine out with lots of water and put it in a foamer bottle.  Have you read swiftcraftymonkey's blog with a recipe for bath wash, "Point Of Interest"?
http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/s ... l/tutorial

There are lots of surfactants out there.


----------



## SleepingDragonfly (Mar 24, 2012)

I havent seen that blog, thank you for the link. I shall be reading a lot on there, haha.

I believe I do have hard water. I can smell the chlorine in it and has a funny slight chemical taste to it. Can citric acid not neutralize the water? I don't know ... I'm still quite new to this soapy hobbie


----------



## lsg (Mar 24, 2012)

I have never heard of using citric acid to soften water.  It is used to bring down the pH of certain products such as, liquid soaps, lotions, shampoos etc.


----------



## Fragola (Mar 24, 2012)

Chlorine has nothing to do with hardness. Your local water supply company should be able to inform you on that.


----------

